# Misty



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that Misty passed away on Friday (April 8th). 

Two months ago she had a slight bulging of the eyes and my vets have been investigating it (suspected a tooth root abscess) however, I finally got tired of them not being able to find anything and not listening to me (I kept asking them aboutpossible growthsin her chest but they told me she wasn't presenting those symptoms),so I took her to another vet who immediately did a chest xray (as I'd been asking my other vet to do) and found a large mass in her chest. 

Thymoma was the suspected diagnosis since she had no behavioral changes what so ever until the last week where I noticed she was having a small hiccup every now and then and resting a little more often between her bunny 500 laps.

She and I went to the Cornell University Hospital for Animals on Friday and even though she was not displaying any bahavioral changes (she was a tough cookie), her heart and lungs were too compromised to survive the tests and her lungs at that point were already filling with fluid. 

She really only had a very short time left and I'm devastated she's gone but if anyone was going to be able to help her, it was the amazing people at Cornell who have had success treating Thymomas in the past and were extremely helpful to Misty and I.

_________________
Nadia


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2011)

Nadia, I'm so sorry you lost Misty. Binky free little one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

Nadia, we are so sorry you had to say goodbye to Misty. Whether they've been with you for a very long time, or a short period, we know what a hole it leaves in your heart and life. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Nadia. Misty was always one of my favorite buns. I can't believe so many of our "old" buns have been passing away. Where did the time go?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2011)

Made this video of her about two months ago. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnGG9cmCg1Y&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

I agree Angela - it's like the end of an era whenever I hear about another of my favorites passing away.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh No Nadia. Not our little Misty :bigtears:. I always thought she and Pernod were so alike in personality. She was so special and I know you'll miss her terribly. 

I can't believe another of the Forum bunnies has gone to The Bridge. It really hurts 

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Nadia. Misty was one of my favorites.

:bigtears:

Laura


----------



## EileenH (Apr 13, 2011)

I am so sorry, Nadia..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Nadia, I'm so sorry.

Misty Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Hugs

Susan:hug1


----------



## Pipp (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no, not Misty! So sorry, Nadia.  We're losing so many of our 'founding' bunnies. Wish we could stop that clock. 

:rip: Misty

sas :sad:


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry 



Binky free little girl!

We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2011)

Omg, I'm so verysorry Nadia...

RIP Misty, you will be missed...:rainbow::rose:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh wow so sorry.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you lost her Nadia
RIP Misty 
You were Loved:angelandbunny:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys - heard back from the vets at Cornell (they did a necropsy as a learning exercise). 

Turns out my little one had advanced Lymphoma that showed up in the thymus. Her liver was severely compromised with the cancer which means it was all over her body by that point. Her kidneys also showed the presence of e. cuniculi so I have an appointment with our vets on Monday to check out Oliver. *sigh*

So tired this week.

I think back - and even though we watch all our buns closely, I have no idea how I ever would have known any of this - she had no issues with food, poop, behavior. Up until the night before she died she was trying to bite Oliver's butt through the bars of her pen and doing binkies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss what a great bun she was! This is a testament to bunnies they really are troopers even in illness.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2011)

The video is such a treasure and a tribute to her--such a happy bunny. Rest in peace little girl.


----------

